# LATIN LUXURY PRESENTS CHRISTMAS EN EL BARRIO TOY DRIVE



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

LATIN LUXURY WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO OUR 1ST CHRISTMAS EN EL BARRIO TOY DRIVE, DECEMBER 18, 2011 FROM 10:00 am-4:00 pm AT SUNNYMEAD BURGER 23670 SUNNYMEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY, CA. 92553. RAIN OR SHINE WE WILL BE OUT THERE TO COLLECT TOYS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE. THERE WILL BE BEST OF TROPHIES, MUSIC, DANCE CONTEST AND RAFFLES. SO BRING OUT THE LOW LOWS, BIKES AND DUBS FOR AFTERNOON OF GIVING!!! ENTRY FEE IS AN UNWRAPPED TOY IN THE VALUE OF $10 OR A $10 DONATION PER ENTRY. THESE TOYS WILL BE DISTRUBATED IN SOME OF OUR COUNTYS LESS FORTUNATE NEIGHBORHOODS AND SHELTERS. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!!4 THE KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:TTT!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck and Merry Christmas
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT "SANTANA'S CUTTY" LATIN LUXURY C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm available. Lemme know.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: I WILL CALL U MIKE:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 395773
> View attachment 395774
> View attachment 395775
> View attachment 395776
> ...


big latin luxury


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

lets roll out there 4 the kids!!! TTT 4 THEM:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt for the toy drives..


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

OK ITS GOING TO START 10AM TO 4 PM THANK S FROM ALL THE LATIN LUXYRY FAM!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:x:TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR LATIN LUXURY :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I know by this time it is late in the game for toy drives, but if you can find it in your heart to do one more, kids that you will never get to see will be so greatful. If we cut out one stop to those fast food restaurants we can do one more toy drive. I hope to see all of Mo Val out there on the 18th. Thanks latin Luxury for letting me help out. Besides, no one can do a dance contest like I can.


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I know by this time it is late in the game for toy drives, but if you can find it in your heart to do one more, kids that you will never get to see will be so greatful. If we cut out one stop to those fast food restaurants we can do one more toy drive. I hope to see all of Mo Val out there on the 18th. Thanks latin Luxury for letting me help out. Besides, no one can do a dance contest like I can.


You are so right Mike thanks so much for the support!!! And YES no one can do the dance contest like you !!! TTT for the Toy Drives and TTT for the kids that depend on them!!! Everyone come out and support so we can put some smiles on their faces!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> BTTT


Thank You hope you guys can make it!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

RIDES3 said:


> TTT


Thanks Andy TTT Goodtimes!!!


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR LATIN LUXURY :thumbsup:


Mark thanks so much we are doing it for the less fortunate kids out there!!! See you in March TTT for TRAFFIC!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Thanks TTT for the kids!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ttt for the toy drives..



FOR THE KIDS!!! Hope Goodtimes can make it out!!!! TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 395773
> View attachment 395774
> View attachment 395775
> View attachment 395776
> ...



One more for the season!!! TTT for the kids of MoVal!!!! Hope you can make it out!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

4 the kids:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY AT 2:OO PM.. CORONA PARK .. 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*tomorrow is gonna be a great day for a cruise . lets do it big I.E ...
2o pm corona park.. 630 e 6th st, corona, ca 

**









*


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Latin Luxury said:


> 4 the kids:h5:


That's right....hope I can make it


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

*Prestige car club will be there.but striptease wont be ready till next year but babytease will be there.*


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

prestige said:


> *Prestige car club will be there.but striptease wont be ready till next year but babytease will be there.*


 TTT See you there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


Hope you guys can make it!!! :h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

T T T :thumbsup: to all Toy Drives.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::drama:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT ..


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Doing this for the kids!!! Some of us know the feeling of being under priviledged so come out and support help put some smiles on some much deserving faces. Toys will be distrubuted throughout the I.E!!! We will have raffles, 50/50, music , best of awards, dance off and the Cholo DJ will be in the House!!!! :thumbsup: TTT for the lowrider community we do make a difference!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Latin Queen said:


> Doing this for the kids!!! Some of us know the feeling of being under priviledged so come out and support help put some smiles on some much deserving faces. Toys will be distrubuted throughout the I.E!!! We will have raffles, 50/50, music , best of awards, dance off and the Cholo DJ will be in the House!!!! :thumbsup: TTT for the lowrider community we do make a difference!!!!


Very well said...WE DO MAKE A DIFFERENCE!!!

I have a free cd for the first person to bo my booth with a double cheese burger combo with a lg root beer, who's gonna win it?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE
> 
> 
> WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012
> ...


Does this mean you are going to be spamming everybody's topic until jan 8th, and trying to downgrade people for enjoying the scenery and camaraderie at a show? Hm, just wondering.


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Very well said...WE DO MAKE A DIFFERENCE!!!
> 
> I have a free cd for the first person to bo my booth with a double cheese burger combo with a lg root beer, who's gonna win it?


Don't worry I got you!! Double double cheese cheese burger burger please please!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

GOODTIMES-I.E Bumps this for the kids!!!!!!!!!!!TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

65ragrider said:


> GOOD TIMES I.E WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY


See u homis there.....


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

65ragrider said:


> GOOD TIMES I.E WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY


Thanks TTT for Goodtimes!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

87euro said:


> GOODTIMES-I.E Bumps this for the kids!!!!!!!!!!!TTT


Thanks for the support!!!! For the kids TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:


whats up mr.joe


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> See u homis there.....


TTT for Temptation CC thanks for the support!


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Having some plaques made for this event!  Come out and support for the kids!!!! Christmas is coming to El Barrio!!! To my Latin Luxury family thank you for all you do and your hard work! We might be small but we are mighty! 2012 here we come!!! To all the clubs who come out and support thank you in advance you guys are making a difference!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

65ragrider said:


> TTT


Thanks for the Bump!!! TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE KIDS !!!!!:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:buttkick:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :buttkick:


uffin:Christmas En el Barrio!!! TTT!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BUMP FO RTHE LATIN LUXURY HOMIES..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lmao mr cool guy


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 401351
> TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt latin lux


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:loco:


mr.widow-maker said:


> lmao mr cool guy


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THANKS GOODTIMES!!!!!


bigtroubles1 said:


> BUMP FO RTHE LATIN LUXURY HOMIES..


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT!!! For all the Toy Drives!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Latin Queen said:


> TTT for Temptation CC thanks for the support!


Club unity....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:guns::loco:


Latin Luxury said:


> :loco:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

all day with the latin luxury fam!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT...For The LATIN LUXURY FAM !!_


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Latin Queen said:


> LATIN LUXURY WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO OUR 1ST CHRISTMAS EN EL BARRIO TOY DRIVE, DECEMBER 18, 2011 FROM 10:00 am-4:00 pm AT SUNNYMEAD BURGER 23670 SUNNYMEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY, CA. 92553. RAIN OR SHINE WE WILL BE OUT THERE TO COLLECT TOYS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE. THERE WILL BE BEST OF TROPHIES, MUSIC, DANCE CONTEST AND RAFFLES. SO BRING OUT THE LOW LOWS, BIKES AND DUBS FOR AFTERNOON OF GIVING!!! ENTRY FEE IS AN UNWRAPPED TOY IN THE VALUE OF $10 OR A $10 DONATION PER ENTRY. THESE TOYS WILL BE DISTRUBATED IN SOME OF OUR COUNTYS LESS FORTUNATE NEIGHBORHOODS AND SHELTERS. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 394914


CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT FOR A GOOD CAUSE TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT FOR A GOOD CAUSE TTT


 THANK U CLASSIC STYLE SEE U GUYS THERE!!!! TTT 4 THE KIDS


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top latin lux


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Had the pleasure of hanging out with Angel Baby this weekend! Just confirmed he will be at our toy drive giving us a shout out!!! So come out and support the kids of the I.E!!! Lowrider Nation we make a difference!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT for the kids!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT..FOR THE KIDDOS ! _


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the Bump!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

bigklilq said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


Hope to see you guys there!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

TTT...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

gt. ie showing some love


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ladyoldslow85 said:


> TTT...:thumbsup:


hahaha bobbys wrld


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WAS UP GOODTIMES THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIE SEE U GUYS SOON!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


 THANK U HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

10 more days!! Come out and help bring many children happiness this Christmas!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Thanks for your continued support TTT!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LET ROLL 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Your welcome latin lux


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT....LATIN LUXURY _:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> :h5:


 Bristol sound got your back for this event :wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt Ttt Ttt Ttt Ttt ttt


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Confirmed some great vendors for this weekend!!! So come on out and support for the kids!!! TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, there will be a lot of cool vendors bringing those cheap stocking stuffer gifts at low prices. Hats, bows, face painters, and more. Like i said earlier, i know everyone is toy-drived out, but one more, just one more will make a BIG ASS difference, thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yes, there will be a lot of cool vendors bringing those cheap stocking stuffer gifts at low prices. Hats, bows, face painters, and more. Like i said earlier, i know everyone is toy-drived out, but one more, just one more will make a BIG ASS difference, thanks to everyone in advance.


Damm Mike you always know how to crack me up :rofl:!!! But yes I know everyone is Toy Drived out but one more won't hurt, it will actually make miracles happen for our County!! We have an awesome DJ!!! Great raffles and Nice Plaques to give out! We also have a trophy for the dance off winner! These toys will be passed out throughout our County to the most needed children personally by Latin Luxury CC/BC! 6 more days!!! TTT!


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump TTT:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Who's toy drived out not us in the ie Ttt for toy drives


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*just got wrd today !!! Their will be a photographer along the cruise route..
professional photos by CHINGON THE MAGAZINE *


CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS













*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE I E


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 407739
> TTT 4 THE I E


Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Just a few more days!!! hno: Picked up the plaques and they look great!!! Getting all the raffle prizes together! You wont want to miss this toy drive One more for the kids!! We have the neighborhoods picked out for the distribution of the toys!! So come out and support the I.E children!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Latin Queen said:


> Just a few more days!!! hno: Picked up the plaques and they look great!!! Getting all the raffle prizes together! You wont want to miss this toy drive One more for the kids!! We have the neighborhoods picked out for the distribution of the toys!! So come out and support the I.E children!!!


ttt for latin luxury toy drive


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

Latin Queen said:


> Just a few more days!!! hno: Picked up the plaques and they look great!!! Getting all the raffle prizes together! You wont want to miss this toy drive One more for the kids!! We have the neighborhoods picked out for the distribution of the toys!! So come out and support the I.E children!!!


_ TTT...FOR THE KIDS !! _


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Hope I can make it.....see all the homies there.....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks To BRISTOL SOUND for the Raffles!!!! TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope to see everyone tomorrow!!!! TTT for the KIDS!!!!! We have some awesome raffle prizzes, the badest DJ in the IE and some great looking plaques to hand out!!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

Latin Queen said:


> Thanks To BRISTOL SOUND for the Raffles!!!! TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!
> 
> View attachment 408269


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*man going miss it going hang out with the family EMPIRES FINEST and all the homies out in WINCHESTER but keep rollin tell the wheels FALL OFF*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Latin Queen said:


> Thanks To BRISTOL SOUND for the Raffles!!!! TTT FOR THE KIDS!!!!
> 
> View attachment 408269


thats sicc. ttt for latin luxury


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:banghead: is it morning let!!!!!! TTT


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

66 buick said:


> *man going miss it going hang out with the family EMPIRES FINEST and all the homies out in WINCHESTER but keep rollin tell the wheels FALL OFF*


 No Worries have a great time out there! TTT for alll the Toy Drives!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok everyone lets do this!!!! TTT for the kids! The weather is clear but it might be a little cold so grab a sweater!!! Remember everyone this is for children who really need our help so lets make this happen for them!! This event will be lots of fun music, raffles, 50/50, dance off, great vendors and awards!!! See everyone there!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll be heading out in about an hour.....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT . Show some love for Latin luxury


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Rain or Shine! Cholo Dj in the house, Vendors are here, TTT for Latins Finest in the house! Don't let a little moisture keep you away! TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

33 entries and room for more!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Just got here.....come out and support people.....who cares if the low,lows get a little wet.....it's for the kids......


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

It's was nice to see all the homies today....see u guys at the next show.....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Is it over? Was going to head over. Pleas let me know.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

There was a nice mix of cars. Good job Latin Luxury.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT, RAIN OR SHINE WERE THERE FOR SUPPORT


Latin Luxury said:


> Rain or Shine! Cholo Dj in the house, Vendors are here, TTT for Latins Finest in the house! Don't let a little moisture keep you away! TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who came out to support!

Latins Finest
Klique
Goodtimes
Firme Classics
Sensations
Traffic
Classic Style
Temptations
Cali Style
Viejitos
Dukes
Family Affair
G2G
Uniques
Ozkar 
Empires Finest
Reality
Lo Nuestro
Angel baby
Cholo Dj
All the Vendors
and all the solo riders we appreciate everyone for supporting this event! Please if I forgot anyone I apologize my brain is still frozen! TTT FOR THE KIDS ! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out to support!
> 
> Latins Finest
> Klique
> ...


HAD A GOOD TIME.RAIN OR SHINE LATINS FINEST BC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOODTIMES ROLLING IN THE RAIN


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GT IE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GT IE


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

whats pedro car lookin good hmie


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Thank you to the LATIN LUXURY family....from GOODTIMES...there's gonna be alot of happy children this Christmas !! :thumbsup:_


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out to support!
> 
> Latins Finest
> Klique
> ...


:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!! GOOD TURN OUT LATIN LUXURY!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

pix r comeing soon :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

well hurry yup.b4 everyone post there own yup :rofl:


Latin Luxury said:


> pix r comeing soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

if u have some post them up:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Latin Luxury for a good time....club unity to help out those in need is what it's all about.....


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Thanks Latin Luxury for a good time....club unity to help out those in need is what it's all about.....


Thanks so much for coming all the way from the O.C. It's people like you that make these events possible. A big *BIG* thank you to all the clubs, and solo riders who came out and showed love to this event! TTT! to the Lowrider community! These toys will be delivered on December 24, 2011 I will post pics! Once again thank you, may God bless each and everyone of you and may you all have a very Merry Christmas!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

more pix soon:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Was there yesterday with my daughter, good turn out, lots of nice Lowriders!

Met lots of cool peoples, shoutout to Latins Finest CC and Classic Style CC homies!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking foward to the next one....good location.....TTT for Latin Luxury


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE 4 COMEING OUT FROM THE BIG OC:thumbsup:


78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looking foward to the next one....good location.....TTT for Latin Luxury


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't wait to deliver the toys we collected! Thanks to everyone for your generous donations! If anyone would like to still donate toys please contact us as we are still in need of some, also if anyone would like to caravan to the location where they will be distributed hit us up the more the merrier!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:good show i know all those kids will be waiting for there toys :h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

YES THEY WILL THANK TO U TO BRO I WILL SEE U SOON :h5:


joe bristol said:


> :thumbsup:good show i know all those kids will be waiting for there toys :h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:run:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

to is the day 4 the kids!!!!!!!! post pix soon


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

LATIN LUXURY TOY DRIVE HAND OUT DECEMBER 24, 2011!!! ONE OF THE MOST REWARDING EXPIRIENCES OF OUR LIFE! THANK YOU TO EACH AND EVERYONE WHO DONATED TO THIS CAUSE WE ARE SO PROUD OF OUR FELLOW LOWRIDERS!! THANK YOU TO THE VOICE OF THE UNDERGROUND ANGEL BABY FOR ROLLING OUT WITH US!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!!! SOME MORE PIX COMEING SOON THANK U FROM THE KIDS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: THANK U FROM THE KIDS


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: DATS WHATS ITS ALL BOUT, HELPING BROTHERS! GOOD JOB "LATIN LUXURY" :yessad:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

Good job guys:thumbsup: Happy Holidays from KLIQUE I E


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

thank u klique :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

